# Question



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Some of you claim to be able to tell the difference in fish whether they're male or female. I've fished for a long time, and I will have to admit, if they don't have eggs in them or they don't have a big hook jaw on them them I'm clueless. What's the secret? Obviously they don't have a twig and berries or I'de know the difference. 8)


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

americanforkdude said:


> Some of you claim to be able to tell the difference in fish whether they're male or female. I've fished for a long time, and I will have to admit, if they don't have eggs in them or they don't have a big hook jaw on them them I'm clueless. What's the secret? Obviously they don't have a twig and berries or I'de know the difference. 8)


Well here's how we tell the difference in Tiger Muskies. I'm thinking this is very similar on how to determine gender for all fish...a little fish porn here sorry :shock:

How to tell the difference between a male and female musky. The "keyhole" shape on top is the male and the "pear" (or "8") shape on the bottom is a female.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Most trout you can tell by the kype or color . I always thought the colorful cutts at the berry were males but I was dead wrong . I would like to see a pic of a hooked jaw on a cutt but I don't think I have ever seen one at Strawberry . Rainbows is a different story . I did hook a 22" cutt in the Weber many moons ago that had a hook jaw , but it could of been a cutt/bow too .


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

A way to tell with trout is too look at the corners of the mouths. A males jaw line will extend past the eye of the fish. A females jaw will stop at or near the eye.

Male - corner of the mouth extends past the eye









Female - corner of the mouth stops near the eye


----------



## Seeker (Jan 26, 2008)

RNF, great pictures and illustration. Thanks, Seeker.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, I've noticed with fish, the females fight harder.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for all the responses. I've never understood the corner of the mouth thing, all the fish I catch I can't tell apart from their mouths.. and how can their lip determine gender? I'm not saying your wrong, it just surprises me. They say that's one indicator to tell the difference between LMB and SMB is with their lip but I've never understood that one.... The picture attatched looks like both lips exceed the eye ball, meaning both are male?


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

AFD-- now that you know the dif. don't say hi to the male fish, unless you of course are trying to pick him up  stemming from the wisdom shared in the pet peeves report


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

Huh... Males have bigger mouths when it comes to fish??? Go figure...


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Female fish always have their mouths open easier to get the hook out. :roll: :lol:


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Female fish come out of the water complaining.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Guns and Flies said:


> Female fish come out of the water complaining.


And they go back in complaining too.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I don't know if this is wives tail or fact but I was allways taught that even in non spawning times male trout have a more pointed jaw while females have more of a rounded jaw looking from above.


----------

